# I Love Eggs



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just goes to show you some people have too much time on their hands. :lol:

Cute though 

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/eggsong


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

:lol: Yeah, WAY too much time!! Something my daughter would have me play over and over and over ad nauseum... 


Reminds me of the old commercial, "I LOVE eggs!"


----------

